# Qustion about drugs !



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have heard alot about women getting there drugs from phamasure (sp?) and other companies cheaper than there clinic. I was wondering if that goes for ES too? We have to pay £650 for the ES package becaues im doing the drug up grade. So would i be able to ring around once i get my protocol and get them cheaper or not? When i rang they said that when i was matched they would send out a protocol and invoice. As soon as i pay the invoice i will get a call from the drug company for when they will be delivering them. Does anyone know?  

Luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

HI Sally, 

Not sure about buying them privatly - but have you asked your GP? 

I am getting mine on prescription. 

HTH

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Doubt they would do it for me they a really funny about it. Plus we have to pay private anyway so they wont do it.

Luv sally x x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Ask for a private prescription and then ring around to get different quotes for the drugs.  I'm not sure what / amount of drugs your on but I'd immagine you could get them cheaper than £650... If you look under the IVF section on here there's a thread that's a 'sticky' one and it's called where to buy cheap drugs and there's lots of contact numbers and prices quoted to give you an idea.  Not too sure if you've already tried, but it's also worth contacting your GP once you have this prescription as he mighty be able to put some of the cheaper things on NHS prescription for you (depending on how nice he / she is) always worth asking.
Helen xx


----------

